# Santiago: The capital city of CHILE



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

1) A church in the comuna of Providencia










2) Cementerio General





























:cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Beautiful city and dogs


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cementerio General, one of the most beautiful cementeries in South America


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cementerio General


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

qué quieres que te diga...diría que eres un troll.


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

more pictures of Cementerio General


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cementerio General


----------



## slashley (Oct 14, 2010)

Dear Ivan, Your Pictures are beautiful! I was wondering if your President lives in La Moneda palace? THis Palace reminds me of the Presidents house in the USA "The White House". your pictures can take people to your country who will never be able to go there. God Bless You and your Country!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Santiago looks great!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! Appreciated since Santiago is rarely seen here, despite it's the capital of Chile!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for those new photos from Santiago, Ivan...  very nice cathedrals Santiago has


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJA LA CIUDAD ES HERMOSA PERO ESA DISCUCION DE LOS PERROS EN LAS PAGINAS 2 Y 3 ME HIZO REIR DEMASIADO.


----------

